# مطلوب PCI To Parallel port Card



## eng_wmw (9 أغسطس 2012)

سلام عليكم 
أغلب أجهزة الكمبيوتر الحديثة لا يتوفر بها بورت الطابعه او Parallel port 
ولتشغيل مكن CNC من برنامج Mach3 يتطلب وجود هذا البورت 
وعند سؤالى عن هذا الكارت فى اغلب محلات الكمبيوتر لايوجد عندهم 
وجدته فقط عند محلات بيع الأجهزه امستعمله لكن بدون تعريف وحاولت ابحث عن تعريف له ولم اجد 
-----------------
ارجو من اى شخص لديه المعرفه بأماكن بيع هذا الكارت PCI To Parallel port Card فى مصر مع التعريف الخاص به ان يفيدنى بها وجزاه الله خيرا 

مرفق صورة لشكل الكارت 
PCI-to-1-Parallel-port-card-07302376425.jpg
Parallel-Port-LPT-to-PCI-Card-Adapter-for-Printer-30pcs-lot-PCI-TO-LPT-DB25.jpg​
​


----------



## amstar16 (11 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الغالي صادفتني نفس المشكلة انا اشتريت كارت بي سي اي واسطوانة التعاريف ما اشتغلتش فاطريت انزل التعريف من علي النت _ فك ال pci ‎‏ من الجهاز واكتب رقم الشيب ال موجودة عليها فعلما اتزكر ان رقم الشيب كان بهذة الطريقة ch300 المهم اكتبة علي الجوجل وانشاء الله هاتلقية وملحوظة مهمة جدا معظم تعريفات pci ‎‏ بتشتغل علي yp ‎بس يعني قبل اي حاجة سطب xp ‎


----------



## amstar16 (11 أغسطس 2012)

لو انتا من اسكندرية انزل سموحة
لتواصل برجاء مراسلتي علي ahmedmustafa67‎@yahoo.com


----------

